# UK FLR(M) visa- lack of proof of address?



## mimihau (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi
I am going to apply FLR(M) visa after I married with my British husband in August 2013, by September my husband and I have been 14 months relationship. We have been lived together in July 2012, but I don’t have much proof of address evidences. Our rent is inclusive of all utility bills, therefore all utilities bills are under landlord’s name, not us. 
The following are all the documents that I can provide as proof of address:
1.	bank statements from two different banks, 
2.	one letter from dentist appointment, 
3.	one original P46 
4.	employment letter from my current job 
5.	one Tesco card letter 
6.	one Giffgaff (Mobile) letter 

My question:
1.	How many items of proof of address do I need to provide? 6 from me and 6 from my partner? Is above documents enough for me to proof? 

2.	I married to my husband after we have dated 13 months, so obviously we haven’t been living together for 2 years. Do I need to follow the 2 years living together rule? or this rule is applied to unmarried partner only? 

3.	My currently visa is expired on 14.10.2013, and I will be married to my fiancée on 12.08.2013. What is the latest date that I must apply FLR(M) before my visa expired?

I am very appreciated if anyone can help my queries.

Million thanks


----------



## Warif (Mar 27, 2013)

You can apply any time before the expiry of your current visa.you can apply one day before expiry of current visa.
You need to show 6 letters for proof of address if letters are on joint name.In other case you need to attach 12 letters for proof of address(6 from each person)
Joppa or other expert can guide you properly in my knowledge you can attach maximum 3 letters from same company as a proof of address which are issued to you on different dates. 
Common proof of address are like
Dvla
Tesco clubcard statment
Bank statment
Mobile contract bill
Ebay litlewoods or any other online shoping invoice
Junk mails like sky talktalk promotional letters
Creditcard statment
Infact your wageslips marriage certificates are also proof of address.


----------

